# Condom Instructions & STD Information



## Uvlollypop

*If they're used correctly, condoms are about 94% - 97% (depending on which study you look at) effective at preventing pregnancy and they're nearly 100% effective at preventing transmission of HIV. Some people say that some viruses can 'pass through' latex - that's not true.*


*Types of condom, no excuses of 'oh hes allergic' there is a condom suitble for everyone.*


Material - Most condoms are made from latex or polyurethane. The latex ones are a little stronger, so they give slightly better protection from STDs and pregnancy. A very small amount of people are allergic to latex, though, so they use polyurethane ones.
Size - Condoms come in lots of different sizes. You can get longer or shorter or wider or narrower ones. If a packet of condoms says 'large' or 'small', this is usually talking about the width of the condom, not the length. Be honest! A condom that is too big may come off, and a condom that's too small might break. Most condoms that you buy in shops and vending machines will be a standard size.
 Lubricated - Some condoms are not lubricated at all, some have silicone-based lubricants, some have water-based lubricants. Some condoms are lubricated with a spermicide (see below).
Spermicidal - Some condoms have a spermicidal lubricant. This can help to reduce the likelihood of pregnancy. One of the most common spermicides, though, is something called nonoxynol-9. This is a chemical that some people are sensitive to, and if it's used regularly it can can cause irritation and increase the chance of HIV infection. Condoms lubricated with Nonoxynol 9 should not be used for anal sex.
Ribbed - These condoms have little ridges running around them. These can make sex more pleasurable for both partners, and if they're used correctly (see below) then they're just as safe as ordinary ones. Ribbed condoms are the answer for people who complain "But I can't feel anything if I put on a condom. . . "
Coloured - The natural colour of latex is a creamy white, so lots of condoms have different colours - some of them even glow in the dark. Again, if they're used properly, they're fine.
Flavoured  - Some sexually transmitted infections can be passed on orally, so it's a good idea to put on a condom for oral sex. Sometimes, people don't like the smell and taste of latex, so they use flavoured condoms. These can taste of anything from strawberry to curry! Flavoured condoms shouldn't be used for vaginal or anal sex, though, unless they have the kite mark sign in the UK and Europe, or are FDA approved in the USA.
Resevoir tipped - Most condoms have a reservoir tip to catch semen, some have a plain tip. If they have a reservoir tip, be sure to pinch the end when putting them on - if they have air inside them, they can break when you're having sex.
theres even a female condom

*How to put a condom on...?*


Get ready. Make sure your condoms are fresh - check the expiration date. Throw away condoms that have expired, been very hot, carried around in your wallet, or washed in the washer. If you think the condom might not be good, get a new one. You and your partner are worth it.

That dick has to be hard before you put a condom on it.

Open it. Tear open the package carefully, so you don't rip the condom. Careful if you use your teeth.

If the penis is uncut (uncircumcised), pull the foreskin back first.

Make sure the condom is right side out. It's like a sock: there's a right side and wrong side. First unroll it about half an inch to see in which direction it is unrolling. Then put it on. It should unroll easily down your dick. If you start off wrong, try again with a new condom. You'll see when you practice.

Hold the top half-inch of the condom between your fingers when you roll it down. This keeps out air bubbles, which can cause the condom to break. It also leaves a space at the end for the cum.

Roll the condom down as far as it will go. It should reach the base of the penis near the balls

For anal intercourse, use lots of lube. Water-based lube is great for vaginal intercourse, too. Put the lube on after you put on the condom, not before - the condom could slip off. Add more lube often. Dry condoms break more easily.

Guys - when you pull out hold the condom near your balls so it doesn't slip off. Try to pull out while you're still hard. Take the condom off only after you are completely out of your partner.

Throw out the used condom right away. Use a condom only once. Never use the same condom for vaginal and anal intercourse. Never use a condom that has been in, or used by someone else. Never cum more than once in the same condom

*Safe Lubes*


Aloe-9
Spermicides
Lubricants made specifically for condoms, including: Astroglide
KY Jelly
Aqua Lube
Wet
Glycerin
Saliva
Water
Silicone lubricant
Egg whites

*Unsafe lubes*


Baby Oil
Cold Cream
Edible Oil, including: Olive Oil
Peanut Oil
Corn Oil
Sunflower Oil
Massage Oil
Petroleum jelly (i.e. Vaseline)
Vegetable or mineral oil
Hand and body lotions
Suntan oil and lotion
Rubbing Alcohol
Vaginal yeast infection medication
Whipping Cream

*What to do if a condom breaks?*

Depending on when the condom breaks during sex, there are different courses of action you can take:


If your partner has not yet ejaculated, he should quickly pull out, take off the damaged condom and put on a new one.
If the breakage is discovered after ejaculation, you can insert two applications of spermicide into your vagina as soon as possible; both partners should wash with soap and water to get rid of any semen that may have leaked out. However, it is important to note that this is not a very effective method of emergency contraception and is in fact one of the least reliable ways to prevent pregnancy. 
See your gp/family planing clinic for the morning after pill
contact pregnancy resource center as soon as possible to discuss STD tests, pregnancy testing, and other options that may be available to you.

Remember to always store your condoms away from sunlight, in a cool, dry place. Also, check the expiration date on your condom package and never use a condom that has expired. If you cannot find an expiration date (usually marked as "Exp"), then check for the date of manufacture (usually marked as "MFG"). Do not use any condoms five years after the date of manufacture. If your condoms contain spermicide, then throw them out two years after the date of manufacture.


*A baby isn't the only thing you might catch!*

Chlamydia
Most women who contract Chlamydia do not experience any symptoms. However, some of the most common Chlamydia symptoms include abnormal discharge from the vagina, as well as burning during urination. Long-term symptoms of Chlamydia include lower abdominal pain, the inflammation of the eyes, and skin lesions. Women may also experience inflammation of the pelvic organs, known as pelvic inflammatory disease (PID). Men with Chlamydia will experience symptoms such as abnormal discharge form the penis, as well as pain in the testicles. Chlamydia can be cured but it may return

Genital Herpes
Common genital herpes symptoms include the appearance of small red bumps, blisters or open sores on the vagina or areas surrounding the vagina. Women may also experience vaginal discharge, fever, headache, muscle aches and pain during urination. The glands of the vaginal area may also experience swelling, and itching and burning may also occur. Men with genital herpes will experience blisters, bumps or open sores on the penis and surrounding area. Medication can reduce the severity of the symptoms of genital herpes, but symptoms may reappear. There is no cure for the disease.

Hepatitis B
Common hepatitis B symptoms include a mild fever, headache, joint pain and muscle aches. Symptoms of hepatitis B also include fatigue, loss of appetite and stomach pain. Jaundice is also a hepatitis B symptom and results in the skin and whites of the eyes turning yellow. Thirty percent of individuals who have contracted hepatitis B exhibit no symptoms. Medication is available to reduce the extent of damage to the liver. While there is no cure for hepatitis B, a vaccine is available to prevent it.

Genital Warts
First appearing as painless bumps on the vagina or penis and surrounding area, genital warts, also known as human papillomavirus (HPV) can become fleshy in appearance if left untreated. However, in some cases, no symptoms appear, even though the individual has contracted the STD.

In women, genital warts increase the risk of cervical cancer. Gardasil is a vaccine recently approved that decreases the risk of both genital warts and cervical cancer and is safe to be administered to young girls and women who are between 9 to 26 years of age. 

HIV/AIDS In some cases, HIV/AIDs symptoms are not apparent for ten years or more. Common symptoms of HIV/AIDS include extreme fatigue, rapid weight loss, as well as recurring yeast infections (in the mouth). Night sweats are also common, as are low-grade fevers. Red, brown or purplish splotches may also appear under the skin, inside the eyelids, mouth or nose. Women with HIV/AIDS may also experience other STDs, Pelvic Inflammatory Disease, or changes in their menstrual cycle.

Syphilis
During the primary stage of syphilis (between 10 days and 6 weeks after exposure to the STD), painless sores known as chancres may appear and heal on their own. If syphilis is left untreated, however, the disease will progress to the secondary stage which include common syphilis symptoms such as a sore throat, fatigue and a skin rash.

The latent stage of syphilis is the period during which symptoms disappear, but the infection remains in the body affecting the joints, nerves, liver, bones, heart, blood vessels and the brain. The late stage of syphilis includes paralysis, gradual blindness, dementia and in some cases death. If treated early on, syphilis can be cured; however, it is possible for syphilils to be contracted again, especially if both partners are not treated. 

*This is just a few of the nastys out there, some can cause you to be infertile and others will eventually end your life if it worth the risk? Surly this is the point in condoms?*


----------



## XKatX

Thanks UV! That was very informative! You're right though, if they are used properly, they shouldn't be splitting. I will point out though that they have their best chance of remaining intact to in the missionary position! If you are doing lots of deep things in strange positions, this may cause them to tear! The other point is that if the woman is very dry and not lubed enough, this can cause a rip.
Jus be careful with what you are doing, ESPECIALLY if the last thing you want is a pregnancy and if it soes split, go to your local chemist immediately to get the morning after pill.


----------



## Uvlollypop

id be more worried about catching a nasty infection!


----------



## ella170

from personal and some of my other friends own experiences, when your in a long term relationship and having regular sex, it seems a lot more practical (at the time) to use the withdrawal method. there are some downsides to condoms, such as they tend to "ruin the moment", but these minor downsides are nothing compared with getting pregnant or getting an STD. I guess you may have to have experienced either in order to be able to fully appreciate condoms. i agree with UVlollypop, i'd rather be pregnant than catch something untreatable like aids. i'd never risk it again and yes i've definetly learnt my lesson- there is ALOT of point in condoms


----------



## Uvlollypop

if your in a long term relation ship there are so many other options the pill, injections, the implant, patches etc or non hormonal a coil. condoms dont have to ruin the moment you could bring introduce it as part of foreplay? make it fun. 

it really agvates me when people say things like 'whats the point in condoms' they have a clear function you have to ask yourself if youd rather take a bit longer gettin buzy or have nasty blisters/discharge/aids or a baby to contend with.

ella thanks i appreciate your reply.

contraception is so so important.
i used to volunteer at a brook centre so if anyone wants any advice on other forms on contraception feel free to ask.


----------



## Rumpskin

Good for you lovely!

Totally agree.

I have met so many men who are anti condoms and use feeble excuses for not wearing one.

I work at a College where the students have C card training. I would love to pop down and listen to this talk and get re-educated.

x


----------



## Elli21

WOO! I think this should be a sticky thread...so many people really put condoms down, but i think they are probably the best form of protection out there!

SAFE SEX IS COOL!!

thanks UV...great post!


----------



## XKatX

You're right - I'd certainly prefer to be pregnant than have some sort of nasty STi or STD. Just the thought that one moment of stupidity could cost you your life is just plain scary. And to think some people are so blazey about it. It makes me so mad.


----------



## CamoQueen

Great post, very informative.

Though I've gotta say, some of those unsafe lube choices... vaginal yeast medication (yuck!)? Rubbing alcohol?!?!!!!!! If you think those are good choices, you probably shouldn't be gettin' it on in the first place.

Though the thought of using rubbing alcohol (ouch! ouch!) as some kind of lubrication is ridiculous and makes me giggle.


----------



## Uvlollypop

lol cameo i remember at school about 13/14 getting a sex talk, all about condoms etc and someone said 'if you dont have a condom dont think its ok to use a crisp packet' i mean WTF:dohh::dohh:


----------



## CamoQueen

Uvlollypop said:


> lol cameo i remember at school about 13/14 getting a sex talk, all about condoms etc and someone said 'if you dont have a condom dont think its ok to use a crisp packet' i mean WTF:dohh::dohh:

:laugh2:Oh my God, that is so FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Uvlollypop

its allso 100% serious we were actually told that in sex ed!


----------



## CamoQueen

That is so crazy ridiculous! Lol, I can't imagine keeping a straight face for that. I can just picture it...

Woman: "Darling, before we go any further -- do you have a condom?"

Man: "Oh, dear, no. But don't worry, I have this empty bag of Fritos we can use, instead."

Woman: "And we can use rubbing alcohol for the lubricant!"


Yeeeaaah...


----------



## Uvlollypop

sounds thrilling i cant wait lol


----------



## Emsi76

Well said UV!!!! I think ALOT of girls need to take note of these comments and make sure they bloody well stay safe!

I have to add.......what REALLY annoys me in this section is the "I'm just 16 and TTC! Been with my boyfriend a whole month!! AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!

Anyway, well said!

x


----------



## Uvlollypop

lol emsi! am thinking about doing a whole contraception thread this one took bloody long enough though!! made my brain hurt and i could almost smell rubber by the time i was done lol


----------



## Emsi76

Uvlollypop said:


> lol emsi! am thinking about doing a whole contraception thread this one took bloody long enough though!! made my brain hurt and i could almost smell rubber by the time i was done lol

I hear you!!

I really think it would be worth it though.....especially to include, "reasons not to have a baby" :rofl:

Been reading your posts and glad you are ok.....got us all worried there for a while!!!

x


----------



## StirCrazy

I've changed the title, tidied up the post format a bit (hope you don't mind) and put this as a sticky. Nice write up UV :D


----------



## Elli21

Wooo...I knew it should be a sticky! Way to Go UV!!


----------



## Uvlollypop

hehe woop *homerdance*


----------



## XKatX

Yey!!! UV's got a sticky!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## utopia

Here's a useful video on Sexperience giving a step-by-step guide on how to put on a condom https://sexperienceuk.channel4.com/education/about/how-to-use-a-condom.


----------



## theAdviserMe

Uvlollypop said:


> id be more worried about catching a nasty infection!

...with proper protection you won't be getting any infection dear.
so always remember.be safe.better safe than sorry...


----------



## theAdviserMe

this is really informative. a step by step procedure on how to actually use it!
hahahha,nice one. Also, 'd like to pinch in that as long as you're using protection,
to can ward off infection. SO, better safe than sorry....


----------



## aidensmommy88

I actually got an infection once from a certain type of condom. It sucked =( dammit lol the thanks i get for being safe.. grrrrr


----------



## randence

This would have been so useful 2 weeks ago,but my bf allergic,I cant get pills,now im 15 and preggers.


----------



## NewToThis_x

I wish id used condoms..Was on the pill but as im now 7 weeks i dont think it quite was enough...:blush:


----------



## milkmachine

i dont appreciate the dear ;-) i wrote the thread and that comment was written with the point that there are worse things to catch than pregnancy 



theAdviserMe said:


> Uvlollypop said:
> 
> 
> id be more worried about catching a nasty infection!
> 
> ...with proper protection you won't be getting any infection dear.
> so always remember.be safe.better safe than sorry...Click to expand...


----------



## milkmachine

im sorry you had to go through that but you are proberly the exeption to the rule condoms are very very effective.

---if used correctly---



aidensmommy88 said:


> I actually got an infection once from a certain type of condom. It sucked =( dammit lol the thanks i get for being safe.. grrrrr


----------



## milkmachine

randence said:


> This would have been so useful 2 weeks ago,but my bf allergic,I cant get pills,now im 15 and preggers.

you can obtain the contracptive pill from your doctor or local family planning clinic- your doctor wont tell your mum/any family members they arnt aloud too. its free along with condoms from brook clinics (u.k dont know about u.s sorry) you say that you are already pregnant.... well at least you know for next time or maybe you can pass on the information to your friends.


----------



## cherylanne

Great thread UV (milkmachine). I'm ashamed to say i didn't know alot of that stuff. Thanks for the info xx


----------



## jadeemma79

helpful post =] i hope some people will listen to it =]


----------



## ellen21

thats such a wonderful information ........it reminds me off my mom who tried to tell me all this before marriage and it was really embarrassing but you mentioned of ample off other things that i dint knew off................thanks


----------



## Zebra Stars

informational & things i never new thanks


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

I've never read this before.. but i finally am (at nearly 25 weeks pregnant) excellent advice...

ahh at least you got alternatives to condoms (mind you i'm not sure how much fun it'd be having sex with a crisp packet on - the crumbs might get in the way - but at least you'd feel it i guess :wacko: ) that did make me giggle though...
My sex education was "has anyone had sex?" (nobody's gunna put their hands up!!).. and talking of all different things you could do during sex (sounded more like a lesson on how to be a pornstar to be honest!!) 

a brillant thread - think it's great - it does get annoying the amount of girls who are like "i'm 15, been with my bf for 3 weeks, we met outside the shop.. now we're tryna get pregnant" :dohh: ... deffo worth doing a how HARD it is to be pregnant, and cope with kids thread!! 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

allier276 said:


> I've never read this before.. but i finally am (at nearly 25 weeks pregnant) excellent advice...
> 
> ahh at least you got alternatives to condoms (mind you i'm not sure how much fun it'd be having sex with a crisp packet on - the crumbs might get in the way - but at least you'd feel it i guess :wacko: ) that did make me giggle though...
> My sex education was "has anyone had sex?" (nobody's gunna put their hands up!!).. and talking of all different things you could do during sex (sounded more like a lesson on how to be a pornstar to be honest!!)
> 
> a brillant thread - think it's great - it does get annoying the amount of girls who are like *"i'm 15, been with my bf for 3 weeks, we met outside the shop.. now we're tryna get pregnant" * ... deffo worth doing a how HARD it is to be pregnant, and cope with kids thread!!
> xxxx

:haha: It's sad how that just made my day.
Just shows I don't get out much.
But seriously, we should do a thread like that!
I'm sure we'd convince atleast 1 girl not to. x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

^^^^ Haha EmandBub.. why thank you.. i aim to please!! :winkwink: 

Ahhh, i agree.. but it'll probably end up giving the rest of us a fright.. and instead of "ways to get this baby out" we'll have threads of "Ways to keep this baby in" hehe.. 

xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

You're funny! :haha:


The birth terrifies me! 
And hell, if we can convince even ONE girl not to get pregnant, that'll be good enough for me. :blush: x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Hehe, Thanks :blush: 
i make really stupid jokes at the wrong time - like chandler from friends :( 
the birth terrifies me too!! 
ahh i know they all think they can cope i just wanna shake them and say "YOU CAN'T!" 

i think boys should have condoms permanantly STUCK to their male private parts.. untill them, and their gf's are at an appropriate age!! :) 

but of course i do love my baby girl to bits - wouldn't change my mind for the world!! 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

allier276 said:


> Hehe, Thanks :blush:
> i make really stupid jokes at the wrong time - like chandler from friends :(
> the birth terrifies me too!!
> ahh i know they all think they can cope i just wanna shake them and say "YOU CAN'T!"
> 
> i think boys should have condoms permanantly STUCK to their male private parts.. untill them, and their gf's are at an appropriate age!! :)
> 
> but of course i do love my baby girl to bits - wouldn't change my mind for the world!!
> xxxx


Aww! 
Don't worry, I tend to come up with the thick jokes. :blush: :thumbup:
I love him!! :happydance: He's amazing. 
They can't.
But they just want something to love them, but what they don't understand is that babies don't tend to love you back until they're older.
And they're SO much responsibility and hard work and sleepless nights and feedings and pain.
I know in the end it's ALL worth it.
I just wish girls wouldn't be in a rush to grow up. :dohh:

And I wouldn't give up my bubba for anything.
It was an accident, but I'll never say it was a mistake. :cloud9: 

and haha! it should be mandatory! 
That or chastity belts should be made cool again! x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

haha!! ah i like all of them, they just make me laugh.. 
ahh i know, or they want to treat them like dolly's :( me too.. i don't want to grow up.. think i might join peter pan!! 

neither would i, i don't think anyone would - but i think most people would agree, waiting is better.. even if it doesn't seem like it at the time..

:rofl: hahahaha!! oh dear! i just think everyone needs chain lock pants (type things.. almost like metal babies nappies) until they are mature enough to have a baby... !! 

but seeing as we don't have them.. i think this thread about condom use is deffinatly a good one!! 
xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

allier276 said:


> deffo worth doing a how HARD it is to be pregnant, and cope with kids thread!!

Sarah actually made a thread similar to this a while back! I'll try and dig it out... :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

Just wanna give you Really young mums some advice :)

here :D


----------



## EmandBub

allier276 said:


> haha!! ah i like all of them, they just make me laugh..
> ahh i know, or they want to treat them like dolly's :( me too.. i don't want to grow up.. think i might join peter pan!!
> 
> neither would i, i don't think anyone would - but i think most people would agree, waiting is better.. even if it doesn't seem like it at the time..
> 
> :rofl: hahahaha!! oh dear! i just think everyone needs chain lock pants (type things.. almost like metal babies nappies) until they are mature enough to have a baby... !!
> 
> but seeing as we don't have them.. i think this thread about condom use is deffinatly a good one!!
> xxxx

Hahaha! I thought that was chastity belts were! :blush:
Aww! 
I'll join Peter Pan!
Can I be... lost boy #5?! :happydance:
and yeah, this is a great thread! :thumbup: x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

EmandBub said:


> and haha! it should be mandatory!
> That or chastity belts should be made cool again! x

I agree!! In my area, there are these group of teeny boppers that think I'm "super cool" because I used to date one of their older brothers. :dohh:
I had one of them say to me, "That's so cool you're going to be a mom! I wish I was pregnant." I was like "NOOO! It's not cool to be pregnant, the media is just trying to convince you it is, it's actually really cool to wear chastity belts and not have sex until your an adult." Then I got asked what a chastity belt was I was like :shock: :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

Haha! 
Ally, you make me laugh! :haha:
Oh dear!
Seriously?! 
I would've picked her up by her feet and dangled her, scaring the shit out of her. :blush:
People _these_ days!! x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

EmandBub : i guess it's confession time, i didn't know what a chasity belt was :blush: but obviously great minds think alikeee :winkwink: 
and woooweeee, of course you can so we now have a peter-ette pan-ette (more femmanine, of course) and a lost boy #5!! :) 

Ally: Oh dear oh dear!! that is pretty terrible!! 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

allier276 said:


> EmandBub : i guess it's confession time, i didn't know what a chasity belt was :blush: but obviously great minds think alikeee :winkwink:
> and woooweeee, of course you can so we now have a peter-ette pan-ette (more femmanine, of course) and a lost boy #5!! :)
> 
> Ally: Oh dear oh dear!! that is pretty terrible!!
> xxxx


Haha!
I thought you'd confess to being a 98 year old woman. :haha:
And aww!
The only reason I know what it is, is because my dad told my sister she'd get one a few years ago. :dohh: What an old man!
_much_ more feminine! and wahoo! x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

EmandBub said:


> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> EmandBub : i guess it's confession time, i didn't know what a chasity belt was :blush: but obviously great minds think alikeee :winkwink:
> and woooweeee, of course you can so we now have a peter-ette pan-ette (more femmanine, of course) and a lost boy #5!! :)
> 
> Ally: Oh dear oh dear!! that is pretty terrible!!
> xxxx
> 
> 
> Haha!
> I thought you'd confess to being a 98 year old woman. :haha:
> And aww!
> The only reason I know what it is, is because my dad told my sister she'd get one a few years ago. :dohh: What an old man!
> _much_ more feminine! and wahoo! xClick to expand...


Ahhhh, if i was 98, i don't think i'd be in the teen section :haha: 
although you should never ask a woman her age - she's bound to lie :winkwink: - i don't think i'm at that stage yett though!! 
Ohh hehe!! :) your dad prooves i'm deffo not a 98 year old woman!! and if i was - i wouldn't know how to use a computer (stereotyping.. but ahh well we get stereotyped all the time) 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

allier276 said:


> EmandBub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allier276 said:
> 
> 
> EmandBub : i guess it's confession time, i didn't know what a chasity belt was :blush: but obviously great minds think alikeee :winkwink:
> and woooweeee, of course you can so we now have a peter-ette pan-ette (more femmanine, of course) and a lost boy #5!! :)
> 
> Ally: Oh dear oh dear!! that is pretty terrible!!
> xxxx
> 
> 
> Haha!
> I thought you'd confess to being a 98 year old woman. :haha:
> And aww!
> The only reason I know what it is, is because my dad told my sister she'd get one a few years ago. :dohh: What an old man!
> _much_ more feminine! and wahoo! xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, if i was 98, i don't think i'd be in the teen section :haha:
> although you should never ask a woman her age - she's bound to lie :winkwink: - i don't think i'm at that stage yett though!!
> Ohh hehe!! :) your dad prooves i'm deffo not a 98 year old woman!! and if i was - i wouldn't know how to use a computer (stereotyping.. but ahh well we get stereotyped all the time)
> xxxxClick to expand...


oh god!
hey, you never know!
you might be a teen at heart. :winkwink:
that's so true!
I asked my nan once and she got so mad!
i was 9! how was I meant to know?? :blush:
stereotypes. :growlmad: grr. 
so how are you and bubba doing? :flower: xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

hehe, i guess.. although can you see wrinkles in my picture? :winkwink: 
if i'm 98 - how comes your not asking what creams i usee!! :happydance:
Aww your poor nanna!! 
i know i hate stereotypes.. :( but there's a few good'uns out there...
yeahh we're all gooddd thank you and youu?

ahh we've gone completely O/T .. you can P.m me if you want.. hehe..
People have come here to read about condoms and instead have got us wittering on about goodness knows what!! 

but to finish off my point!! i think this is an excellent thread and i will deffo be returning on august 1st (not that i'm planning to have sex that soon afterwards - but you can never be too knowledgeable!!) 
xxxx


----------



## EmandBub

ahem.
yes!
great thread. :D
sorry people! xx


----------



## katekatekate

I wish i'd read this thread 11 months ago. :blush:

Not really. I know how to use contraception, silly. I practised on Derik the dildo at school. :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

you guys named it Derik? ;) xx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

It says that chlamydia may return?:wacko: Surely not once it's been cleared up ? Well so i have been told by the med experts? maybe you could change that to " It could return if you have unprotected sex with someone who has the infection" :) x


----------

